# Right Now Today. Starting Over with Guns



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just a hypothetical. Your home burns to the ground and takes many of your preps and 100% of your gun collection and assets. The insurance co gives you $5k for the loss, and you have to start over. What would you buy in this market?

1. $300 OTD Ruger 10/22 probably used with 2 magazines. $100 more for 3 magazines, cleaning kit and 1 brick 22 LR.

2. $600 OTD Mossy 500 12 gauge, both barrels, 250 rnds of bird shot, 100 00 buck, 100 04 buck

3. Rock Island Armory 45 ACP, tactical model, 5 total magazines, holster, cleaning kit, 500 rnds of a decent FMJ ammo, and Kimber 22LR conversion kit. 3 total 22LR magazines, a high velocity brick of 22LR, total about $1250. 

4. Self assembled AR15 M4 configuration, pre owned stag or CMMG upper or similar quality. 10 - 30 round DH magazines, soft case with division for 4 long guns, and 1000 rnds of factory new 223/5.56 ammo. Stick with iron sites. Total I think today still possible at $2,000.

5. Low end budget wise Savage 300 Winchester Mag bolt action with company provided scope is possible for about $550, a cleaning kit and 100 rounds of quality ammo will bring total to $750 and round out the budget.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

None of the above!

1. 9mm and 10 13-17 round mags
2. AR-10 and 20-30 mags
3. Ruger 10/22 Breakdown and 5 BX-25 mags
4. Mossberg 12 ga tactical 
5. More ammo than I could carry.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

What? No ACOG? I'm afraid I just don't understand you at all.


punch (shaking head)


okay I'll play...
1st 12gauge for defense ,ammo: a melange of 00 buck, 1 oz. slugs and my own wax and bb ammo(see youtube), no rock salt. When economically feasible a deer rifle and either a .357 or 9mm for carry/concealment and ammo for each. Much of this can still be had used and very affordable. once basic protection needs are met, use the rest of the 5K go to seeing to security needs, food stocks, water, shelter and trying to get family back to a near normal daily routine. In any case, life will not be easy. Maybe a small tv or radio if funds allow. Remember, 2 is 1 and 1 is none.
I'm jus sayin...


punch


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

In today's market on limited funds, it would be tough. 
1. a revolver, pref. in 357Mag but 38 would do. Used in good condition is fine.
2. Shotgun, either 12 or 20 gauge OK.
3. lever action in 30-30, plenty of punch, ammo not too hard to find. looks unoffensive. 
4. 22LR rifle, bolt action OK with me.

Now, I keep a couple guns at my brother's house in his safe for just such an emergency. He keeps a couple of his here in mine. If one of us meets with disaster (fire, theft or tornado) we have ready access to something that is ours, not borrowed.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

S&W M&P 9mm +6 , 17 RD. mags, Ruger 10/22 w/ 3x9 scope+ 6 ,10 rd. mags. SKS type M (detachable AK mags) w/ red dot scope, +6 , 30 rd. mags, spend all the rest of the $ on ammo.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

An M1A Scout,

M1A Standard,

2 Beretta M9's and 

a Ruger 10/22.

Whatever's left I'd spend on magazines and ammo, but 5 grand is not that much of a pay back and won't cover much these days. I might be tempted to burn the insurance company down and see how much it costs them to rebuild.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

1st an inexpensive medium sized pistol (Walther PPK or S&W Chief's Special Size) in a readily available caliber (.22, .38 Special, .380 or 9MM)

2nd a used bolt action .22 Rifle

3rd a Remington 870 or chinese Clone in 12 gauge


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I would have to replace my Glocks. I love my Glocks and I would need to have one in each caliber of 9mm, 40, 45, and possibly an odd ball like .357 sig or 10 mm. I will need to have a few shotguns so a Remington 870 and the perfect survival gun, the H&R single shot twelve. 
As for rifles I love my AK’s so they would need to be replaced and I build them from parts kits so that would be the first order. I would need a few bolt actions and in calibers 308, 270, and 22.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not going to get into a list but I will tell you I like my choices so far and would do my best to replace what I have.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Currently it would be either physical imposable of financially near imposable to replace what I had.
A requirement that would be easy to come by a 12 Ga shot gun .
Any medium to full size 9mm and make every effort to get a .45.
At current cost and availability I would forgo AR's and AK's they would just burn up to much of any budget.
I would look for a fair deal on 3030 and a semi auto .22
Any M1A I could get my hands on.
It would be a priority to restock ammo, in many case now more important than the weapon . That is 1 of the reason I would go for a 45 still plenty of it around.
It would be a hard call I would have to search every source and make purchased based on condition cost and effectiveness of the weapon.
Under the condition you set out wants and likes would be at the end of the list.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hard to replace what I have but in simplistic terms for me (and it all individual preference):
Ak47 (saiga)
12 gauge
9mm
22 rifle
All the ammo I could find with the money left over.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If the house burned today? Wow, never thought of that. Considering the dire straits of the ammunition situation, I would first see what ammunition is available and then pick up a rifle that would go with it.
I've noticed .308 Win can be found, so I would probably find a bolt action for that. Such a rifle would do well as a food-gitter and a 2nd Amendment rifle.

I would also get that expensive pellet rifle I have been contemplating. Death from Below for the tasty little squirrels. :grin:


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

$5000 and starting all over.

1. Remington 870 Tactical ($450);
2. Springfield Armory XD 45 Tactical (5" long slide) ($550);
3. Ruger 10/22 Takedown ($300); Ruger 22/45 MkIII Target ($400); five BX-25 mags ($125);
4. Springfield Armory Standard 22" barrel, black synthetic stock ($1500), five extra mags ($150);
5. Remington 700 AAC-SD in .308 ($700); Leupold VX-III scope, mil-dot ($800).

That would cover all the bases, except ammo. But it would be what I would want with the insurance check.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

By the way if if the house did burn I would lose little covered that issue


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Well... if the house burned down... you'd also have the option to consider new features when rebuilding (i.e. safe rooms, bulletproof walls, fire resistance, extra water storage, solar, etc) and could consider the Bug In option. So... any firearm purchases would be tied to the rebuild decision (i.e., bug out vs bug in home defense).


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

All I have off site is an SKS, a 10/22 and an AR with a Stag Upper and dedicated 22 upper, there is ammo off site though.
I need to put a 12 Gauge off site and a 357 since I'm heavy into that caliber in terms of guns, ammo and reloading.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't like the thought of losing my collection, insurance wouldn't even begin to cover what I've invested over the years. But here's what I'd blow the check on:

1st purchase would be another Marlin 336 pre cross bolt safety probably in .30WCF instead of .35 Rem just because the ammo is cheaper. I'd still have to buy another .35 Rem later with my own cash though, I love that cartridge. Probably around $400.

Next another 1911, probably a Colt instead of a Kimber this time although I'd consider a Springfield too. Figuring around $800.

After that I'd look for a CZ 550FS in 6.5x55 Swede with a Leupold VX-2 3-9x40. Roughly $1200 with the optic.

I'd have to have another Mini-14 also and I'd probably put a low power variable on it something in the 1-4x or 2-7x range. $1000 with optic.

Last I'd pick up a Remington 870 Wingmaster and a 18" cylinder bore barrel to go with it. $650ish.

Ruger 10/22 with Leupold 2-7x VX-1 rimfire scope. Roughly $450 with optic.

$500ish left over for ammo and accessories.

That would get me started I guess but no where near enough to replace everything, I'd be crushed if I had to start over again. There's too many memories in my collection to lose them all, this is why safes were invented I suppose.

-Infidel


----------

